# Stan's tubeless tire conversion



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been thinking about converting my existing tires and wheels to tubeless using the Stan’s tubeless system. After watching these movies I am pretty much sold on the idea

http://www.notubes.com/moviedemo.php


http://www.notubes.com/movieinstall.php


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2008)

I started looking into that system the other day after my last pinch flat.  From what I gathered you have to add more of the sealant periodically, I guess depending on how much you ride?  That seems like kind of a PITA to me.  It looks like it'd be worth the effort though.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I started looking into that system the other day after my last pinch flat.  From what I gathered you have to add more of the sealant periodically, I guess depending on how much you ride?  That seems like kind of a PITA to me.  It looks like it'd be worth the effort though.



True, but the kit comes with a tool so you can add the sealant through the valve stem. No need to remove the tire


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll let you convert first and see how it goes..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

True "ghetto tubeless":

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=423727

Basically saves you the expense of buying the system by cutting up a tube instead.


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> True "ghetto tubeless":
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=423727
> 
> Basically saves you the expense of buying the system by cutting up a tube instead.



Cool. Who's gonna try it?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you convert yet Tim?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did you convert yet Tim?



Not yet. Not sure weather of not to buy a kit or go true ghetto style


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd be nervous about going the true ghetto style route, it just seems a bit more hokey to me.  I supposed it does work though...


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet, I was getting tired of getting flats while riding through construction zones


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd be nervous about going the true ghetto style route, it just seems a bit more hokey to me.  I supposed it does work though...




I have been asking around and it seems more guys I know run true ghetto style w/ Stan's sealant over the Stan's kit. I think I am going to try ghetto style on my rear tire and see how it works. After several rides then I will do the front.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

I am in the middle of converting my front tire to full on ghetto tubeless. I have the tire back on the wheel with the 20" bmx tube as a liner strip. I just pumped it up using a compressor and it is holding air with some slow leaks at the bead. Now I just need to add the Stan's sealant.


edit: just added the Stan's and the tire is holding air. Going to let it sit a while then trim off the excess inner tube


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am in the middle of converting my front tire to full on ghetto tubeless. I have the tire back on the wheel with the 20" bmx tube as a liner strip. I just pumped it up using a compressor and it is holding air with some slow leaks at the bead. Now I just need to add the Stan's sealant.
> 
> 
> edit: just added the Stan's and the tire is holding air. Going to let it sit a while then trim off the excess inner tube



Cool.  How long did it take to do?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cool.  How long did it take to do?




About 30 minutes for the front tire. You do need an air compressor to get the tire to inflate. It took about 3 tries to get the beads to catch the first time. If figure I just removed about 1/4 to 1/2 lb of rotational weight from the front tire alone.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am in the middle of converting my front tire to full on ghetto tubeless. I have the tire back on the wheel with the 20" bmx tube as a liner strip. I just pumped it up using a compressor and it is holding air with some slow leaks at the bead. Now I just need to add the Stan's sealant.
> 
> 
> edit: just added the Stan's and the tire is holding air. Going to let it sit a while then trim off the excess inner tube



Cool, I'll bring an awl to test it like they did in the video.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Cool, I'll bring an awl to test it like they did in the video.



:idea: I think I will pass.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

Were you able to get them both done? The air still up on them? I am interested in seeing what you have to say about them after a few weeks riding them.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Were you able to get them both done? The air still up on them? I am interested in seeing what you have to say about them after a few weeks riding them.




I only did the front so I can test it out. After a few rides if it is still working I will do the rear. I just checked the front tire and it is still full of air. I think I will go out and get a pressure guage so I can monitor the pressuer. If you do this you have to have an air compressor to initially inflate the tire. The trick is to pump a large volume of air very quickly into the tire so the beads catch on the wheel before you loose all the air.


----------

